# My bench presses from the Bodypower Expo...



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a short vid of my first two bench press attempts from the Bodypower Expo / BPC British Bench Press Championships.

This is two weeks after I tore my knee cartilage which stopped me using my legs or tucking them under  Next time it'll be mine


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

awesome lifting as always matin

good work fella!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry to here about the injury hope recovery goes well big man! Your be back stronger than ever!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done fella how did you tear the knee ?


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

awesome Martin keep up the good work mate


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man :thumbup1:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good job looks like a lot of weight


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a good day at Bodypower and had a good laugh.

Uhan - I tore my cartilage whilst demonstrating a pistol squat at work. I was holding two ropes and one gave way a little and it spun my round whilst my foot was stuck on the floor!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

well domne big man awsome lifting skills  how much u paid that lady for cheering u on  lol


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Easily the strongest one legged competitor there  and damn that 285kg looked even closer on the screen than in real life.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW, the 285 was very close mate. Well done!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

absolute beast

well done mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Thanks guys. It was a good day at Bodypower and had a good laugh.
> 
> Uhan - I tore my cartilage whilst demonstrating a pistol squat at work. I was holding two ropes and one gave way a little and it spun my round whilst my foot was stuck on the floor!


ouch not good m8 hope you make a speedy recovery .


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

well done mate very impressive!

all the best with the knee recovery!


----------

